# Luther Head scores career high 30 points!



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Never thought much of the guy when we got him but tonight he dropped 30 points on the Grizzlies! If Luther Head can keep giving us solid minutes off the bench this could be a huge steal for the Pacers. Hibbert also had a career high 25 points against the Grizzlies. All of our young guys are doing quite well actually...bright future for the Pacers? I sure as hell hope so. We need something to get us excited about Pacers basketball again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good for Head.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I always thought he could a solid 6th man. I also really like Hibbert.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He had a couple of good seasons back in Houston and I'm a little surprised he didn't get a similar role on other teams when he left.

But yea good for him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Apparently Luther Head is the face of the franchise when Danny Granger is injured. In a recent advertisement for our upcoming game against the Magic, it features Luther Head and Dwight Howard. Man our team is pathetic...


----------

